# United Autosports Crowd-Sources, Tapping Facebook to Answer Tech Questions During 24 Hours of Dubai



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

24 hour races are a unique experience. So long, they are often as much a question of simple survival as setting a truly fast lap. As a result of Audi’s long involvement in endurance racing, we’ve seen some pretty unique repair solutions over the years though United Autosports’ own problem solving last night during the 24 Hours of Dubai may qualify as a first and certainly a sign of the times.

Eight and a half hours into the race, United Autosports’ red white and blue Audi R8 LMS was experiencing some issues. Unable to effect a full repair, the team sent the car back out on track while they tried to diagnose the problem from the pits. However, with no car to examine as that would lose precious time, this proved a difficult task. In a resourceful move a tech savvy engineer posted a call for assistance on the enthusiast-run Audi Sport fan page on Facebook. Quick to help out, the fan page admins reposted the question so that it would be broadcast to their 40,000+ fans.

Read what happened next after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

